# Private Exchange Training



## simplicity (Jun 11, 2013)

If anyone would like to train together with their students and mine, sometime at my school let me know. If you are from Michigan, all the better... This would be on my off days, weekend... Let me know...


----------



## simplicity (Jun 23, 2013)

C' on man! No brother's or sister's want to open up their mind and art?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 23, 2013)

May be a simple matter of logistics...  I'd love to bring my students out and play -- but Michigan is a bit far from Virginia.

Might also help if you posted a bit about yourself.  You've been around a while, but newer folks may not be familiar with your background or what style you do, for example.


----------



## simplicity (Jun 23, 2013)

Fair enough... I"m into & like teaching old school boxing (jack dempsey, sugar ray robinson, jim dorsel)... I also teach pds-kickboxing,  I'm a 2nd gen. jkd instructor, as well I've been training in Karate Do since late 60's...


----------



## simplicity (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, for JKD forum... It seems very few are into Jeet Kune Do around here!


----------



## simplicity (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 26, 2013)

I think many of us are spread across the continent. MI is a long way from CA.


----------



## K-man (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice thought I'd love to visit, but ... 

Mind you, if you're ever in Australia, feel free to drop in.
:asian:


----------

